# What you can and cannot use on your skin to treat acne



## Mrs__Cupcake

Hi ladies! 

I'm starting to notice that my skin is breaking out more. It's not horrible but it's definitely not clear. I was using prescribed medications for random pimples before I found out I was pregnant. (Erythromycin gel or Acanya which has clindamycin and benzoyl peroxide). Additionally, I would use a BHA (salicylic acid) face gel randomly. I've done some online research and need to speak with a pharmacist about those prescriptions. So far, it sounds like all of those are iffy or not recommended. Any other advise is appreciated here! 

To those that are experiencing any form of acne, what do y'all use to keep your skin looking better? Please tell me this will level out. I have always heard stories about pregnant women with glowing skin... :D

Thank you for any insight here! This is my first pregnancy so I want to be as proactive as possible!


----------



## sweetm

I spoke to my doctor about this, and she said that benzoyl peroxide is the safest during pregnancy. Stay away from salicylic acid and retinols.


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya hun I'm just recovering from pregnancy acne and it got me so down as I was doing everything possible to prevent the breakout of painful large pimples. Ouch! 
Anyway in sheer desperation I went to my lovely doctor after over two months of trying to combat the problem.
He prescbribed me PANOXYL 2.5 AQUAGEL. Its got 2.5% of benzoyl peroxicide and I can honestly say the cream is MAGIC!!! Started seeing results within 2 days!! 
Now my skin (cheeks where acne was) is clear apart from the few remaining marks from the acne which the gel is treating and fading. In a few more weeks my skin will be completly clear again.
I say this in complete faith. My doctor double cheaked it was safe in pregnancy aswell as the pharmasist. 
So try it....I been only using it for less than a month :) 

You can buy online on amazon aswell

Hope I've helped
Xxx


----------



## DarlingMe

I have a clindamycin gel that I was using too but it started to dry my face out a few weeks into pregnancy. It is a class B in the US same as tylenol. I have always used 10% benozyl peroxide wash and can only use it every other day now b/c my skin is more sensitive. It burns if I use it too often. I know as PP stated they sell the 2.5% cream/ointment OTC. Neutrogena makes one too. I dont think anything really helps right now b/c of the extra hormones! Especially that first trimester. Whatever you try make sure it isnt too strong b/c your skin is more sensitive.


----------



## TiredNurse27

If you use benzoyl peroxicide be sure to keep it away from your eyebrows, I spent a whole summer thinking my eyebrows were turning ginger all by themselves :haha:


Also if anyone tries to give you methotrexate run a mile it's used as an abortion drug.


----------



## Chaos

Mrs__Cupcake said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm starting to notice that my skin is breaking out more. It's not horrible but it's definitely not clear. I was using prescribed medications for random pimples before I found out I was pregnant. (Erythromycin gel or Acanya which has clindamycin and benzoyl peroxide). Additionally, I would use a BHA (salicylic acid) face gel randomly. I've done some online research and need to speak with a pharmacist about those prescriptions. So far, it sounds like all of those are iffy or not recommended. Any other advise is appreciated here!
> 
> To those that are experiencing any form of acne, what do y'all use to keep your skin looking better? Please tell me this will level out. I have always heard stories about pregnant women with glowing skin... :D
> 
> Thank you for any insight here! This is my first pregnancy so I want to be as proactive as possible!


I had it absolutely horrendously with my DD (luckily this time I have avoided it!) it was on my face, chest and back. Stay away from benzoyl peroxide and sialic acid. (as per my dermatologist) 

When I'm pregnant I don't wash my face with soap as it really dries it out and makes me sore. I use baby wipes to get my make-up off and then in the shower hot water and a flannel.

I use witch hazel as an anti stringent and then just my normal moisturizer. Witch hazel is excellent for spots (and any other skin condition!), gets rid of mine in a couple days.


----------



## DarlingMe

methotrexate for acne issues? I have never heard of that!


----------



## Ouverture

Hey hun!

I've struggled with acne for YEARS and years, since I was about 9 years old, and I'm 30 now. They have put me on EVERYTHING to try and treat it, including accutane. . .yikes.

Two things:

a. Hopefully this is true for you as well, but pregnancy for me has been AMAZING for my skin. Amazing. I even got a compliment yesterday that I have the most beautiful skin, and I've NEVER ever heard that. Hang in there - get to second tri, and you may be surprised to find it clear right up. It was about 12 weeks when I took on the pregnancy glow and all the acne cleared up, the oilyness went away. . .I'm in shock at how amazing my skin is right now. Hopefully the same is true for you! 

b. Also, having fought it for years I found that the medications do nothing but irritate and dry my skin out - I switch to all natural products that are (KEY here): FREE of parabens, fragrances, perfumes, animal by-products. I use completely botanical stuff and that helped my skin more than anything previously - added bonus, it's safe for baby and better for you and the environment. If you are in the U.S., two brands I HIGHLY recommend are Pangea Organics or MyChelle. 

Believe it or not, a lot of women with acne and red, irritated skin are actually reacting to all of the crap in the chemical/commercial skin care. . .it's worth a try!

Good luck!


----------



## CatandKitten

Alpha hydroxy acids are OK in pregnancy, so a glycolic acid cleanser might be helpful.


----------

